# Ordered another Carvin!



## Scott (Nov 6, 2007)

I got an email the other day about ordering a Carvin before Nov 9th, and getting it before Chrismas, so that got me looking at their basses again. 

I was holding out for the Bongo 6, but oh well. I may still get that anyway, but it's on the back burner for the time being.

I better friggin like this bass too, because I had to waive the return policy because of some of the options I asked for.

No Dragonburst though  Probably would have been cheaper to order it in that finish actually...

Anyway, the horrible waiting game begins again!


----------



## Apophis (Nov 6, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## Scott (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks. I kinda went in a different direction completely, compared to my first bass I ordered from them. It won't be for everyone, but im sure it'll work out.


----------



## Apophis (Nov 6, 2007)

It has to work for you


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 6, 2007)

Scott said:


> It won't be for everyone, but im sure it'll work out.




That's a given, it's a lefty Scotty!   Should be cool, I loved the LB70-P I owned so I'd say if I were buying a used bass it would most likely either be an EBMM or Carvin hands down. What kind of custom options/color did you order sir?


----------



## Scott (Nov 6, 2007)

No colour. This one's a natural.


It's also a Bunny Brunel model. I think that's where it'll lose a few fans


----------



## Shawn (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice.  Bunny Brunel is the man too. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Drew (Nov 7, 2007)

I don't like the shape, exactly, but I suspect it's a hell of a bass. 

And I KNEW this would be your thread.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 7, 2007)

exact specs, or else it didn't happen!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 7, 2007)

I dig the shit out of the Brunel basses.


----------



## darren (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm curious as to which options led for them to ask for you to waive the return option.


----------



## Scott (Nov 7, 2007)

darren said:


> I'm curious as to which options led for them to ask for you to waive the return option.



I odered it left handed. 



Wait....

I may actually call them back today, and change a couple things. Mainly the thing that is making me waive my return option. Plus, it adds like, $100 to the price, and im technically getting less because of it.



jeff said:


> exact specs, or else it didn't happen!



Pfft. almost no one checks out a lefty picstory. Holding out on the specs is all I have. I may just make a 'specstory' Where all I do is list the specs once I have it


----------



## Scott (Nov 7, 2007)

Alright, so I asked to get the bass with only a bridge humbucker, as opposed to H-S or H-H.....it was a $100 upcharge, and voided my return option.

So I just called back and had that changed back to H-S, removing the$100 upcharge, and allowing me to return it if need be. And since I did the change before my order was actually processed, I didn't have to pay the $50 fee.

I don't have much need for a neck pickup, but I figure I can just....not use it, and save some money


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 7, 2007)

Scott said:


> I don't have much need for a neck pickup, but I figure I can just....not use it, and save some money



Plus if you REALLY want to stick it to them, I'm sure you could toss the neck pickup on eBay and make a couple bucks off it!  I'm looking forward to the completion of your bass, I don't know if it's for me but the bunny brunel definitely has a unique shape to it.  I think I prefer the LB-shaped models though personally.  You will definitely have to share how the neck plays as well, does the BB model have the assymetrical carve to the back of the neck?


----------



## Scott (Nov 7, 2007)

Yes it does.

I went for the BB mainly for the cutaway under the neck, and cause it was a little less traditional looking, yet still classy. As opposed to my second choice of a bongo, where while it's still pretty good looking, it's kinda out there.


----------



## Suho (Nov 10, 2007)

A couple of weeks back my guitarist asked me to try out his Carvin (and some other basses, like his Ric and a '62 J reissue) and tell him what I thought, since he really isn't a bassist. Now, this guy has all kinds of nice expensive guitars and basses, and the Carvin was absolutely beautiful. Here is the thing:
the pickups really lacked any bottom end worth mentioning. Of course there was an active 3 band EQ, but the pickups were also so hot that they distorted the amp almost immediately when boosting anything (and this is in comparison to the other basses, as well as my own). 

I found that if someone were playing things like Tool or other more similar things, it would sound great, but as for thumping the rock and funk, etc, this was not a good choice. How does this compare with your own experiences with Carvins? Were they just freak p-ups or are there many p-up choices available when ordering? Are there sound samples on the Carvin web site?


----------



## Scott (Nov 10, 2007)

So far, i've had Carvin basses with their Soapbar pickups, and their j99 pickups.

Soapbars






J99's





The soapbars had crazy amounts of bottom end, where as the j99's did not. (I thought the J99's sucked pretty bad actually.

I'm not sure if this was because of the pickups themselves, or that the Soapbar bass was 18v where as the J99 one was 9v.

I guess i'll find out with this third one, since it's a HB2 with the new 18v preamp.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Nov 10, 2007)

I know it must be a pain in the ARSE waiting for such a fucking great guitar . but whats the average waiting period when you order from CARVIN .  THANKS


----------



## Scott (Nov 10, 2007)

Carvin gives an estimate of anywhere from 4-8 weeks, depending on what you order.


----------



## Suho (Nov 10, 2007)

Scott said:


> So far, i've had Carvin basses with their Soapbar pickups, and their j99 pickups.
> 
> The soapbars had crazy amounts of bottom end, where as the j99's did not. (I thought the J99's sucked pretty bad actually.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I don't know which ones these were. I will have to check this week. I was pretty shocked because the build quality was superb. I think my guitarist liked to hang it on his wall for this reason, mostly. 

Playing it was like walking up to a Ferrari and starting up the engine on a long flat test road, hitting the gas, only to find out that someone had swapped out the engine for a Hyundai 2 cylinder economy model.


----------



## thadood (Nov 11, 2007)

I want to buy a set of Carvin basses.. possibly something like two Icon 6 strings. One fretted, one fretless. And both with the same features. That'd be hot.


----------



## Scott (Nov 19, 2007)

Estimated completion date: 01/11/08

Son of a bitch


----------



## Leon (Nov 19, 2007)

did they quote you an arrival date of before Xmas, or was it more like, "it'll probably get to you before Xmas!" ??


----------



## Scott (Nov 19, 2007)

No the add was something along the lines of "Order before Nov 9th, and have your new guitar or bass by Christmas!*"



"*On most orders"

Should have known mine would take the full 8 weeks


----------



## Leon (Nov 19, 2007)

that's pretty shitty. have you asked them specifically why you fall into the asterisk category? the way it looks like they advertised it, you deserve an answer, or at least a little kick-back on the price.


----------



## Scott (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm guessing if I would have ordered a flat finish with standard options, i'd have it by Christmas.

And right handed. I bet that factored in.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 19, 2007)

I had a friend with one of those, he's graduated now, but I love 'em. (I'm still aw War'whore, though)


----------



## Drew (Nov 20, 2007)

Scott said:


> And right handed. I bet that factored in.



All kidding aside, I'm sure it did.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 20, 2007)

LOL I love the tag Scott!   Don't feel bad dude... my Dragonburst 7 (not too many fancy options other than the paint) was supposed to be HERE by next friday and so far GuitarTraq (which could always be wrong, of course ) still shows it as not even hitting PAINT yet.  I read on the Carvin board that apparently around the time of the fire things got messed up and not scanned properly, in addition to using new software for GuitarTraq which appears to be glitchy, so some people got their guitars on time but the tracking was all messed up. Maybe we'll get lucky!


----------



## Scott (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't even have tracking for mine


----------



## mgood (Nov 26, 2007)

Scott said:


> It's also a Bunny Brunel model. I think that's where it'll lose a few fans





The Dark Wolf said:


> I dig the shit out of the Brunel basses.


I'm a big fan of them. I've got three, a fretted four, a fretted five, and a fretless five. I need at least one more, a sixer.










Bunny and me with my BB75P, BB75PF, and BB70P.


----------



## F1Filter (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm gonna keep an eye on how this turns out. Because I'm planning on ordering a 6 string Icon fretless after Winter NAMM.

Just want to try one out at the show and see if the piezo option is going to be needed.


----------



## Scott (Jan 8, 2008)

Path History:

11/07/2007-Neck Construction
12/12/2007-Body Construction and Sanding
01/07/2008-Finishing and Polishing 

This thing is taking long as hell


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 8, 2008)

Im thinking of picking up a 6 string fretless I found for quite cheap..

Ontop of that, probably building a bass with a carvin 5 NT blank this summer..

No other bass company comes close to what I want under $2000.

EDIT: Scratch that 6 string fretless.. It was in HORRIBLE condition up close (guy did the un-fret himself) and it was like chipped horribly, and the body was dinged up badly. He was asking $400, but it would take probably 300ish or more to repair (probably needs a fretboard replacement, which on a neckthru is murder) so I said nahhh. 

I do plan on getting a fretless carvin in the future Im thinking though..


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 8, 2008)

Scott said:


> Path History:
> 
> 11/07/2007-Neck Construction
> 12/12/2007-Body Construction and Sanding
> ...



The fires effected those guys alot! My favorite bar when I worked there burned down, killing 200billion cockroaches. I know that one of the owners lost his house and Ferrari collection.


----------



## Scott (Jan 8, 2008)

I called them last week, asking if I could change the knobs from Black, to Rosewood. An option that they didn't offer when I originally placed my order, and they said they couldn't do it without charging me the $50.

Which I thought was kind of lame, seeing how it wasn't an option when I placed the order, and the fact that they're just knobs. It's basically, take from the rosewood bin, instead of the black bin 

If I would have asked for a different paint job, then I understand the fee. But I mean come on....


....knobs!


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 8, 2008)

Scott said:


> I called them last week, asking if I could change the knobs from Black, to Rosewood. An option that they didn't offer when I originally placed my order, and they said they couldn't do it without charging me the $50.
> 
> Which I thought was kind of lame, seeing how it wasn't an option when I placed the order, and the fact that they're just knobs. It's basically, take from the rosewood bin, instead of the black bin
> 
> ...



Typical...


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jan 10, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> The fires effected those guys alot! My favorite bar when I worked there burned down, killing 200billion cockroaches. I know that one of the owners lost his house and Ferrari collection.




The finishing process can take much longer than the actual construction process anyway.


----------



## darren (Jan 10, 2008)

Why not just ask if you can order a set of knobs and have them throw them in the case and you can install them yourself?


----------



## Scott (Jan 16, 2008)

^Yeah, I was going to do that actually. Though from what I hear, from a hot little number named Popsyche, they don't have them in stock yet.

And, as a nice update..

Path History:
11/07/2007-Neck Construction
12/12/2007-Body Construction and Sanding
01/07/2008-Finishing and Polishing
01/16/2008-Buffing and Fret Detailing
01/16/2008-Hardware Setup and Quality Assurance 

I called today to change my credit card info and they said it should be good to go in a day or two.


----------



## keithb (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome. Very curious to hear your review of it - at some point I'm hoping to order a bass to match my 747.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 1, 2008)

Did you get your bass yet Scott? I'm dying to see it man!


----------



## Scott (Feb 1, 2008)

No! 

Path History:
11/07/2007-Neck Construction
12/12/2007-Body Construction and Sanding
01/07/2008-Finishing and Polishing
01/16/2008-Buffing and Fret Detailing
01/16/2008-Hardware Setup and Quality Assurance 

They screwed up the fretboard apparently, and had to cut another one


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 2, 2008)

Scott said:


> They screwed up the fretboard apparently, and had to cut another one



Awww weaksauce dude!  Maybe they knicked it up like they did to mine?  At least they caught it and are fixing it before it leaves!


----------



## F1Filter (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh man, am I sorry I read this thread now. I'm supposed to put in an order tomorrow for a fretless 6-er. Now you guys have got me all worried.  

I think I'd better talk to a rep tomorrow instead of doing this online.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Feb 4, 2008)

F1Filter said:


> Oh man, am I sorry I read this thread now. I'm supposed to put in an order tomorrow for a fretless 6-er. Now you guys have got me all worried.
> 
> I think I'd better talk to a rep tomorrow instead of doing this online.



you should always talk to a rep as opposed to online.
a rep will let you know that your options work together and he can make sure you get all of the options you wanted.
if you do it online, you're leaving yourself up to error.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 12, 2008)

How's it moving now Scott?


----------



## Scott (Feb 12, 2008)

Actually, I just got off the phone with Bart at Carvin (Good guy)

I called them a couple of weeks ago to change my credit card information, and it seems they didn't save the changes, and they tried to process the order on my MasterCard, instead of my Visa. It didn't go through, because I only have a 2k limit on my Mastercard, and I use that for all my regular purchases (for the points ) as opposed to my visa which is a couple grand more, which I use for my unhealthy gear obsession, and never has any charges on it outside of stuff like new gear.

So they tried to charge my mastercard back on the 29th, and then they sent out a letter on the 8th saying I needed to call and pay them (Which I haven't received yet obviously)

I asked about the fretboard replacement, and that when I called at the beginning of the month, that that was the reason why it hasn't been shipped yet. I think I even confirmed with whoever that the credit card was updated.

Anyway, It's paid for now, and Bart also threw in a set of flatwounds that I needed to purchase as well (for a different bass. More on that later today) And he said he's gonna try to get it out today


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 12, 2008)

Bart fucking rocks in my book!  That's who I dealt with when my Carvin fiasco happend and he took great care of me. Can't recommend him highly enough! Great guy!


----------



## Scott (Feb 19, 2008)

> CONCORD, ON, CA 19/02/2008 8:33 OUT FOR DELIVERY


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 19, 2008)

Fuckin' A man!!!!  PICS!!!!


----------



## Scott (Feb 19, 2008)

I'll be home from work in about 4 hours but it should arrive around noon-ish i'd say.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 19, 2008)

Scott said:


> I'll be home from work in about 4 hours but it should arrive around noon-ish i'd say.



Sexy-time explosion! - Borat


----------



## Scott (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank god I have an unemployed, right handed brother for a room mate. Virtually no worries at all. 

He'll be home, he wont play it, and he wont screw me over.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 19, 2008)

Is it here yet?!


----------



## Scott (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah. My camera battery died while uploading pics. Gimme a sec


----------



## Edroz (Feb 19, 2008)

PICS DAMMIT!


----------



## Scott (Feb 19, 2008)

Fine. Here's one to hold you over while the rest upload.


----------



## Lee (Feb 19, 2008)

Of course. Show the backside


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 19, 2008)

The right knobs?


----------



## Scott (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ba...oading-56k-joke-56kb-sec-loading-loading.html


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 19, 2008)

Scott said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ba...oading-56k-joke-56kb-sec-loading-loading.html



Yeah, I just saw it. That is a beauty! Too bad about the pickups.


----------



## Scott (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah.....the knobs look awesome though!


----------

